# ELITE B.C



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS FROM BEFORE TILL NOW.. IF ANYONE HAS PICTURES POST THEM UP :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

ELITE HAS SOME OF THE BADDEST BIKES


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 29 2009, 01:39 PM~14920461
> *ELITE HAS SOME OF THE BADDEST BIKES
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

ANY MORE PICS


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 29 2009, 02:05 PM~14920582
> *ANY MORE PICS
> *


fresh new pic after vegas.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

any more of the suicide revenge bike


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

sweet ass bikes ELITE


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin: thats whats up. hey i got more bike pic's of the trio bikes from the bike magizen dont know how to post them tho :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 29 2009, 01:37 PM~14920446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me cleaning Luis' bike :uh:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 29 2009, 03:56 PM~14921180
> *sweet ass bikes  ELITE
> *


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

elite bike club in the house!


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin: elite b.c.


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin: come see my bike and poison at hayward big k-mart sept12 in hayward hit me up 4 the info thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 29 2009, 12:39 PM~14920461
> *ELITE HAS SOME OF THE BADDEST BIKES
> *



X2 mad respect for Elite


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Latin active was one of my favorite bikes!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 29 2009, 02:57 PM~14920843
> *any more of the suicide revenge bike
> *


Here you go Bro!! In Oakland back in 97!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14923853
> *Latin active was one of my favorite bikes!
> *


Wasn't there a newer paint job on Latin active? Any pics?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 29 2009, 10:52 PM~14924193
> *Here you go Bro!! In Oakland back in 97!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks  

gotta love bent forks


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 29 2009, 11:15 PM~14924359
> *Wasn't there a newer paint job on Latin active? Any pics?
> *


Yes they did paint over!! It was a purple magenta color with murals on the front of the molded box. I have it on vhs video back then but not on film!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 29 2009, 10:21 PM~14924403
> *Yes they did paint over!! It was a purple magenta color with murals on the front of the molded box. I have it on vhs video back then but not on film!!
> *


Man I wish I could see pics, I remember the newer paint job but I just can't picture it, I'm drawing a blank LOL


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 29 2009, 11:26 PM~14924450
> *Man I wish I could see pics, I remember the newer paint job but I just can't picture it, I'm drawing a blank LOL
> *


You can actually see Gregs trike the first bike in the row with the newer paint job!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 29 2009, 11:26 PM~14924450
> *Man I wish I could see pics, I remember the newer paint job but I just can't picture it, I'm drawing a blank LOL
> *


It also was featured in Lrb with the newer paint job. I think it was the issue with Gold Rush on the cover if I remember right!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 29 2009, 10:34 PM~14924497
> *It also was featured in Lrb with the newer paint job. I think it was the issue with Gold Rush on the cover if I remember right!!!!
> *


I think I have that issue, let me do some digging and see if I have it still!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 29 2009, 11:40 PM~14924535
> *I think I have that issue, let me do some digging and see if I have it still!
> *


If not Bro i have it. I will digg it up and scan it for you?? Im just tying to remember if thats the right issue!! I might be wrong but I do know it was an earllier issue of LRB back then!


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

add some new or old pics


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

bad assssssss bikes & club ttt homies


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 29 2009, 10:43 PM~14924562
> *If not Bro i have it. I will digg it up and scan it for you?? Im just tying to remember if thats the right issue!! I might be wrong but I do know it was an earllier issue of LRB back then!
> *


I looked and I don't have that issue  did you find it?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

EL ULTIMO EMPERADOR


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 30 2009, 06:13 PM~14929014
> *I looked and I don't have that issue  did you find it?
> *


I have it. Let me dig it up!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 30 2009, 07:15 PM~14929590
> *EL ULTIMO EMPERADOR
> 
> 
> ...


Is that trike in ELITE.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 30 2009, 06:13 PM~14929014
> *I looked and I don't have that issue  did you find it?
> *



Here you go Bro!!! Enjoy


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 30 2009, 08:41 PM~14930563
> *Is that trike in ELITE.
> *


?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Aug 29 2009, 06:08 PM~14921965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that brings back memories right there. I used to love that trike when I was a little kid. I think it resurfaced years later in Streetlow Magazine. I think its blue and is in Oldies BC now but it still had the murals.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 29 2009, 10:30 PM~14924479
> *You can actually see Gregs trike the first bike in the row with the newer paint job!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i took that pic way back in '95. i have some more pics of greg's bike and the rest of elite' cars and bikes from '95-2002 somewhere. mine is the orange 2 wheeler sittin on the ground. still have it!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

oh...the last pic on the first post on pg 1...skinny dork on the bike...yes, that's me :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

albert de alba jr








adrian de alba's trike








greg's "ROYAL FLUSH"








my bike back in the day at the southgate azalea show


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ray montenegro's AINT NO JOKE... all parts o.g. schwinn (except for wheels/sissy bar)








his dad then sprayed candy over








my brother's SPILL THE WINE...only had it for 2 years then sold it. BE ON THE LOOKOUT, I WILL BE BRINGING IT TO SHOWS PRETTY SOON SINCE THE OWNER WANTS ME TO GET IT OUT TO SHOWS.










albert jr's "one bad apple"








i knew takin a shitload of pics would be helpful. some people would get annoyed by it, but once we get older and want to look back...they will appreciate it


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 30 2009, 10:29 PM~14931945
> *Make him clean the Caddy in Vegas  :biggrin:
> Damn that brings back memories right there. I used to love that trike when I was a little kid. I think it resurfaced years later in Streetlow Magazine. I think its blue and is in Oldies BC now but it still had the murals.
> *


naw, imma make him clean my mirrors for my display


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 30 2009, 07:59 PM~14930815
> *Here you go Bro!!! Enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man that's sick!!!!!! I wanna buy that bike!!!!! Thanks bro!!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 31 2009, 01:22 AM~14932767
> *Oh man that's sick!!!!!! I wanna buy that bike!!!!! Thanks bro!!!!
> *


it was on ebay but they took it off


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 30 2009, 08:41 PM~14930563
> *Is that trike in ELITE.
> *


not yet,,,but FLASH asked me to post a pick of it up on this topic,,it will be ELITE offically soon...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 31 2009, 06:50 AM~14933426
> *not yet,,,but FLASH asked me to post a pick of it up on this topic,,it will be ELITE offically soon...
> *


  u going to vegas ?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 31 2009, 12:59 AM~14932976
> *it was on ebay but they took it off
> *


 :0 no way!!!!!!!!!! what was the starting bid?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 31 2009, 08:13 AM~14933936
> * u going to vegas ?
> *


ya but this weekend.. :angry: we already had a family vacation planned before Sam asked us to join..so we weren't ready to go this year $$$ wise but next year for sure we'll be making the LA show and Vegas and others inbetween..


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 31 2009, 08:51 AM~14934210
> *ya but this weekend..  :angry: we already had a family vacation planned before Sam asked us to join..so we weren't ready to go this year $$$ wise but next year for sure we'll be making the LA show and Vegas and others inbetween..
> *


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

more pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Aug 31 2009, 03:49 PM~14938726
> *more pics soon :biggrin:
> *


u get those pics of my old models ur dad was telling me about? send them to me


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

pics on hold for now :roflmao:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 31 2009, 09:19 AM~14933978
> *:0  no way!!!!!!!!!! what was the starting bid?
> *


in the hundreds i was gonna try to buy it too


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

whatever happened to this


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

it's put away for now :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

bike club is looking pretty damn good!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 29 2009, 01:40 PM~14920468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 31 2009, 10:46 PM~14944163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not about the quantity, but about the quality


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 31 2009, 10:46 PM~14944163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Azteca de ORO and poison in san benardino rep ELITE BC.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

albert jr's "one bad apple"









I still have this bike hanging in the garage! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 31 2009, 10:50 PM~14944205
> *not about the quantity, but about the quality
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

The DARK KNIGH AND LA EMPERADORA AZTECA COMING SOON. Two more quality bikes.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 31 2009, 11:10 PM~14944397
> *The DARK KNIGH AND LA EMPERADORA AZTECA COMING SOON. Two more quality bikes.
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 31 2009, 10:46 PM~14944163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that purple bike is dope


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 1 2009, 12:15 AM~14944440
> *:0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


D dark knight sounds kool......wat class???


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 31 2009, 10:34 PM~14943990
> *bike club is looking pretty damn good!!
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 1 2009, 05:42 AM~14945402
> *D dark knight sounds kool......wat class???
> *


 :0


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 1 2009, 05:42 AM~14945402
> *D dark knight sounds kool......wat class???
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 1 2009, 05:57 AM~14945444
> *
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: we are just going to have to wait and see!! :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 1 2009, 07:50 AM~14946050
> *:cheesy: :cheesy: we are just going to have to wait and see!! :biggrin:
> *


Dam I hate surprises!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

uote=djgooch,Sep 1 2009, 10:19 AM~14947342]
Dam I hate surprises!!! 
[/quote]x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

bike cllub looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Sep 1 2009, 03:25 PM~14950167
> *bike cllub looking good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  that's how we do it.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 31 2009, 10:51 PM~14944214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 31 2009, 10:51 PM~14944214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

what happen to that green bike.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 2 2009, 04:27 PM~14962532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 2 2009, 05:27 PM~14962532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Elite has always had some of the sickest bikes out there


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 2 2009, 05:27 PM~14962532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow,who made those


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 2 2009, 04:27 PM~14962532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn you guys aren't playing! :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Sep 2 2009, 01:58 PM~14961656
> *what happen to that green bike.
> *


which one? we had a few. danny had one with the cut downtube, ray's joker bike, mike's "abstract perfection", and another one with a skirted fender.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Sep 2 2009, 08:55 PM~14965335
> *:0  Damn you guys aren't playing!  :cheesy:
> *


We not playing no more . ELITE BC not playing .see u in vegas albert.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 2 2009, 03:27 PM~14962532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


F-ing sick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 2 2009, 10:07 PM~14966259
> *F-ing sick!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 31 2009, 09:51 PM~14944214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man thats sick!!!!!! i still wanna buy this bike!!!!!!! brings me back lol


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 2 2009, 04:27 PM~14962532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  wheels dogg :biggrin: 

this set of wheels is for the black trike right if so hit me back if you are selling the twisted wheel thx


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 3 2009, 02:43 PM~14972340
> * wheels dogg  :biggrin:
> 
> this set of wheels is for the black trike right if so hit me back if you are selling the twisted wheel thx
> *


:nono:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 30 2009, 07:15 PM~14929590
> *EL ULTIMO EMPERADOR
> 
> 
> ...


need a set of three rims like this trike


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

try manny"s bike shop for your rims :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 2 2009, 06:27 PM~14962532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Sep 3 2009, 04:53 PM~14973729
> *try manny"s bike shop for your rims :thumbsup:
> *


  cool thx dogg :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 2 2009, 04:27 PM~14962532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i doubt there is anyone out there with wheels this detailed. im not a fan of faced rims at all( im a spokes guy :biggrin: ) but these are hellllllaaa siiicccckkkk!!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 2 2009, 09:53 PM~14966085
> *We not playing no more . ELITE BC not playing .see u in vegas albert.
> *


I can see that man! Those wheels are gonna look SICK! Vegas is gonna be a good show! :biggrin:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

vegas next stop :worship:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Sep 3 2009, 02:27 AM~14962532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the props guys TNT did those rims I dunno why he didnt let y'all know but yes we did those bad ass rims for him. that's the detail you get when you guys come to us. No we don't play around we always give our customers top notch quality parts at more than reasonable prices. I mean hell where else can you get that kind of quality and detail for the prices we charge? :dunno:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2009, 11:40 AM~14989115
> *Thanks for all the props guys TNT did those rims I dunno why he didnt let y'all know but yes we did those bad ass rims for him.  that's the detail you get when you guys come to us.  No we don't play around we always give our customers top notch quality parts at more than reasonable prices.  I mean hell where else can you get that kind of quality and detail for the prices we charge? :dunno:
> *


I thought Krazy Kutting did the rims? Or do you design and they cut them? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

.....


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2009, 12:21 AM~14994027
> *.....
> *


??


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 6 2009, 01:38 AM~14994070
> *??
> *


 :0


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Sep 5 2009, 09:54 PM~14993047
> *I thought Krazy Kutting did the rims? Or do you design and they cut them?  :dunno:
> *


Johnny design the rims and cut the rims .krazy kutting.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 6 2009, 09:24 PM~15000068
> *:0
> *


Q VO GEORGE :wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 6 2009, 10:35 PM~15000684
> *Johnny design the rims and cut the rims .krazy kutting.
> *


i guess thats cleared up :roflmao:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 6 2009, 11:31 PM~15001072
> *i guess thats cleared up :roflmao:
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Sep 5 2009, 09:54 PM~14993047
> *I thought Krazy Kutting did the rims? Or do you design and they cut them?  :dunno:
> *


What up Albert, yes i designed and kut and we fabricated them. But EVERYTHING i mean EVERYTHING we do that's bike related is TNT parts. We wouldn't be doing bike parts to begin with had it not been for TonyO. But its all good man i understand the issues peeps have had with my boy and hopefully we can let the work and parts be what the lowrider bike community remebers bout TNT. One thing is for sure we're just gettn started on the innovative ideas we're bustn out with. With that said we really want to be doing work for EVERY club n EVERY SERIOUS BUILDER out there and hopefully with time we will achieve that. :biggrin: Thanks to the homies from Elite for their support, lookn forward to seeing u guys in Vegas.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 7 2009, 11:01 AM~15003494
> *What up Albert, yes i designed and kut and we fabricated them. But EVERYTHING i mean EVERYTHING we do that's bike related is TNT parts. We wouldn't be doing bike parts to begin with had it not been for TonyO. But its all good man i understand the issues peeps have had with my boy and hopefully we can let the work and parts be what the lowrider bike community remebers bout TNT. One thing is for sure we're just gettn started on the innovative ideas we're bustn out with. With that said we really want to be doing work for EVERY club n EVERY SERIOUS BUILDER out there and hopefully with time we will achieve that. :biggrin: Thanks to the homies from Elite for their support, lookn forward to seeing u guys in Vegas.
> *


Whats up Johnny, I just wasn't sure if you guys we're affiliated. Either way they came out badass and you guys are doing your thing in a major way! Props to all parties involved in the creation of those wheels! And thank you for the work you do for us! See you in Vegas bro. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

What does TNT mean.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 7 2009, 12:29 PM~15004278
> *What does TNT mean.
> *


Taco N Tony :0


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro+Sep 7 2009, 10:29 PM~15004278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TNT is just TNT it does not stand for any initials.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

but that how it was started


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 8 2009, 07:04 PM~15013215
> *but that how it was started
> *


Yes, no need to go into details of what goes on behind the scenes other than that. So if you ask me this is what I'm gonna say :|


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

things are looking go homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 6 2009, 10:35 PM~15000684
> *Johnny design the rims and cut the rims .krazy kutting.
> *


love those rims homie 
hey did u get ur wheel trims yet?


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

working on new things :biggrin:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

the flash :werd: :loco:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:h5: :rant:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

more pics to come soon :yes: :werd:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

where r the pics?


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

hay vic call me :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Sep 17 2009, 08:37 PM~15113519
> *hay vic call me :biggrin:
> *


pm me ur #


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 20 2009, 12:45 PM~15133366
> *TTT.
> *


YA SAVES ROBERT!!! PURO *ELITE* .... GRACIAS POR AYUDARME AYER A ASER SET UP LA BIKE HOMIE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 20 2009, 12:51 PM~15133405
> *YA SAVES ROBERT!!! PURO ELITE .... GRACIAS POR AYUDARME AYER A ASER SET UP LA BIKE HOMIE
> *


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

what other bikes does ELITE have besides: poison.....flash....aztec de oro.....raider sequal.....night crawler bike.....any others.. r all these bikes from nor cal... all bad ass bikes!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

thats pretty much it, just remember 


quality over quantity!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 21 2009, 09:39 PM~15148456
> *thats pretty much it, just remember
> quality over quantity!!
> 
> *


the quality is definatly there! I've seen them all in person except azteca de oro... will see it in vegas all super detailed bikes!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 21 2009, 09:39 PM~15148456
> *thats pretty much it, just remember
> quality over quantity!!
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:werd: :wave:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

how many ELITE bikes going to vegas? were is the night crawler from? wish I can post the pics I have ...damn dial up.....lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Sep 22 2009, 09:23 PM~15159488
> *how many ELITE bikes going to vegas? were is the night crawler from? wish I can post the pics I have ...damn dial up.....lol
> *


just poison and azteca de oro. nightcrawler was sold


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i want to take mine, but too costly to take both


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

vegas baby :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Sep 24 2009, 10:14 AM~15174461
> *vegas baby  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *




What's up homie you rolling to Vegas again?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Sep 24 2009, 11:14 AM~15174461
> *vegas baby  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


  flash bike will be in vegas. :0


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

not this year well be ready for next year and dad is bilding a 3-wheeler for the grand kids out next year :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Sep 24 2009, 04:20 PM~15177331
> *not this year well be ready for next year and dad is bilding a 3-wheeler for the grand kids out next year  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


take it the way u have it homie that way we have a good line up in vegas! :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Sep 24 2009, 04:20 PM~15177331
> *not this year well be ready for next year and dad is bilding a 3-wheeler for the grand kids out next year  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Same here not going to vegas.be ready next year.


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:h5: :rant:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

just got a few pictures from the homie MANUEL aka oneofakind ... :cheesy: gracias homie for taking ur time of doing them they came out chingones!!! anyone wanting a poster of their bike hit him up he gets down!!!





































GRACIAS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 25 2009, 05:24 PM~15187499
> *just got a few pictures from the homie MANUEL aka oneofakind ...  :cheesy:  gracias homie for taking ur time of doing them they came out chingones!!! anyone wanting a poster of their bike hit him up he gets down!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Las Vegas '07


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 24 2009, 05:05 PM~15177730
> *Same here not going to vegas.be ready next year.
> *


:0 no vegas??????? come on take it. carlos cant be the only one


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

the new pic are bad ass luv it :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 25 2009, 11:32 PM~15190750
> *:0 no vegas??????? come on take it. carlos cant be the only one
> *


hey is your 16" rim a custom or just a regular 72 spoke??


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 26 2009, 03:04 PM~15193912
> *hey is your 16" rim a custom or just a regular 72 spoke??
> *


custom made. 144 spoke  and the 20's are 214


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 26 2009, 03:19 PM~15193987
> *custom made. 144 spoke   and the 20's are 214
> *


they look good homie, who did them?? :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 26 2009, 03:20 PM~15193994
> *they look good homie, who did them??  :0
> *


my boy in merced. he did mine and another set of rims like that for another future ELITE bike  but he said no more

he made total of 3 sets, i have 2


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 26 2009, 03:22 PM~15194003
> *my boy in merced. he did mine and another set of rims like that for another future ELITE bike   but he said no more
> 
> he made  total of 3 sets, i have 2
> *


they look good, keep up the siick work


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

how we do itelite


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

one week to get to gater in vegas see you homies there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT !!! uffin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 2 2009, 05:37 PM~15252543
> *TTT !!! uffin:
> *


poison and azteca. De oro ready for vegas.to rep elite .


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 2 2009, 05:46 PM~15252605
> *poison and azteca. De oro ready for vegas.to rep elite .
> *


 :0


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

got the camera ready. thursday we'r on the road see you up at vegas :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> the quality is definatly there! I've seen them all in person except azteca de oro... will see it in vegas all super detailed bikes!
> AZTECA DE ORO is going to vegas.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> > the quality is definatly there! I've seen them all in person except azteca de oro... will see it in vegas all super detailed bikes!
> > AZTECA DE ORO is going to vegas.
> 
> 
> :0 its done


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> 28 MORE DAYZ TILL BASKETBALL SEASON!





> > the quality is definatly there! I've seen them all in person except azteca de oro... will see it in vegas all super detailed bikes!
> > AZTECA DE ORO is going to vegas.
> 
> 
> :biggrin: 1 More Week!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 4 2009, 10:56 PM~15269017
> *:biggrin:  1 More Week!
> *


i know, no enough time


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 4 2009, 10:56 PM~15269017
> *:biggrin:  1 More Week!
> *


hater


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 5 2009, 01:15 AM~15269443
> *hater
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 5 2009, 08:34 PM~15277792
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

3 days hno:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 5 2009, 01:15 AM~15269443
> *hater
> *


Stoopid. :cheesy: See you at the show. I'll look for u next to ur ride.......wait you dont have one! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 2 2009, 05:46 PM~15252605
> *poison and azteca. De oro ready for vegas.to rep elite .
> *


VAMONOS RECIO :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 6 2009, 09:57 PM~15289018
> *Stoopid.  :cheesy:  See you at the show. I'll look for u next to ur ride.......wait you dont have one!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 6 2009, 09:57 PM~15289018
> *Stoopid.  :cheesy:  See you at the show. I'll look for u next to ur ride.......wait you dont have one!  :biggrin:
> *


fuck you.. haha i knoe i dont have one i have 3  fool learn how to count :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 2 2009, 07:27 PM~14962532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP ELITE B.C


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT. Out to vegas.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 2 2009, 05:27 PM~14962532
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats completely amazing!!! :0 :0 :0 


Wassup ELITE BC! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 7 2009, 02:39 AM~15290387
> *fuck you.. haha i knoe i dont have one i have 3  fool learn how to count  :biggrin:
> *


3 model cars dont count. Neither do raggedy cars! :cheesy: hahaha


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 7 2009, 09:57 PM~15299117
> *3 model cars dont count. Neither do raggedy cars!  :cheesy: hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: you paint all my cars so yu should know


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 7 2009, 11:07 PM~15299634
> *:roflmao: you paint all my cars so yu should know
> *


Those are ur DADDY's cars. :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

hey homies were on the road at 8:00 pm see you in vegas about 7:00 am friday :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

vegas 4-hours away be for i hit the road ,its all good :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP FELLAS !


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 12 2009, 10:51 PM~15338708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight!!!!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 12 2009, 10:59 PM~15338777
> *thats tight!!!!!!
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

sup homies??? glad to finally meet more of yall in person.

poison
flash
A.D.O

:wave:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca de oro. Best paint out of marios auto works.2nd best in show.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 13 2009, 07:31 AM~15340837
> *Azteca de oro. Best paint out of marios auto works.2nd best in show.
> *




Congrats on all the wins homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ROBERT U ONE CRAZY MO FO UR A COOL HOMIE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

weres my money lol


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 12 2009, 10:51 PM~15338708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias for the pic I like it :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

POISON 2nd place semi :biggrin: not bad


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

not bad for team cali


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

posting this for robert (ado)


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 10:16 AM~15341756
> *Gracias for the pic I like it :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


no problem :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 11:30 AM~15342578
> *posting this for robert (ado)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CONGRATS 2 ELITE B.C. ON THE WINS @ THE SUPERSHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

the club was looking good in vegas :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Oct 14 2009, 03:31 PM~15356847
> *the club was looking good in vegas :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro+Oct 13 2009, 08:31 AM~15340837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the wins to both of you guys. The bikes looked real good out there in Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 14 2009, 09:35 PM~15361641
> *Congrats on the wins to both of you guys. The bikes looked real good out there in Vegas.  :biggrin:
> *


Gracias lil albert :biggrin: just wait and see what the homie robert has planned for next year


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 02:30 PM~15342578
> *posting this for robert (ado)
> 
> 
> ...


 that's a some real bad ass work i really love the bike dammm great work again !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

getting the bike ready for next year :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Oct 15 2009, 04:08 PM~15369147
> *getting the bike ready for next year :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That's right look out for the new flash.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 15 2009, 04:42 PM~15369571
> *That's right look out for the new flash.
> *




you homies are down to earth...keep it up and keep pounding the bad ass work you guys are doing!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

*PURO ELITE!!!*


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 18 2009, 11:20 AM~15392834
> *PURO ELITE!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Elite b.c putting it down!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 18 2009, 12:20 PM~15392834
> *PURO ELITE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


look out for here bike comingout. 2010


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 20 2009, 12:47 PM~15413650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 20 2009, 03:47 PM~15413650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 18 2009, 08:16 PM~15395943
> *look out for here bike comingout. 2010
> 
> *


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 25 2009, 08:59 PM~15464614
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Q VO PUES YA MERO O QUE ONDA? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

I LOVE THEM ELITE BIKES!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 28 2009, 07:35 PM~15497616
> *I LOVE THEM ELITE BIKES!
> *


gracias homie... just wait till all the new stuff comes out :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 07:42 PM~15497693
> *gracias homie... just wait till all the new stuff comes out  :biggrin:
> *


OO MAN I KNOW YA GOT SOME CRAZY NICE LOOKING SHIT COMING OUT!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up elite!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 28 2009, 07:35 PM~15497616
> *I LOVE THEM ELITE BIKES!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 28 2009, 10:14 PM~15498082
> *
> *


Hey man I realy like your new rims. you got any close ups?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 28 2009, 10:28 PM~15498285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that pic but its kinda hazey


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

i do but mine ant a good shot 
i was just playing with the cam


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 08:42 PM~15497693
> *gracias homie... just wait till all the new stuff comes out  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT :biggrin: WHATS UP ELITE B.C WHAT YOU FOOS UP TO :biggrin: 

WHATS UP CARLOS I GOT SOME SPOKES FOR MY REGAL :cheesy:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

any tricks for tomorrow hno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin: man i cant wait to bust out with flashes revange after seeing how los vages look this year man are you guys in for a treat


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Nov 3 2009, 06:55 PM~15553373
> *:biggrin: man i cant wait to bust out with flashes revange after seeing how los vages look this year man are you guys in for a treat
> *


u already know i cant wait brother


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 3 2009, 09:10 PM~15555094
> *u already know i cant wait brother
> *


Clown confution can't wait any more to see the new flash..


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Nov 3 2009, 08:55 PM~15553373
> *:biggrin: man i cant wait to bust out with flashes revange after seeing how los vages look this year man are you guys in for a treat
> *


THIS I WANNA SEE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2009, 08:04 PM~15576657
> *THIS I WANNA SEE
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What Up Elite!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:0


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

whats up homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 9 2009, 09:41 PM~15616031
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats up carlos how you been homie  new project is badd ass


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

is that roberts lil girls bike


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 25 2009, 09:16 AM~15776434
> *
> *


what up Dominique. Hows the new ride?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 24 2009, 09:34 PM~15773039
> *whats up carlos how you been homie   new project is badd ass
> *


whats up gilly!!! tu saves homie just staying busy u know how it is :biggrin: .. how bout u homie?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 25 2009, 07:09 PM~15782686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same to u and ur club homie have a good one


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2009, 10:00 AM~15777272
> *what up Dominique. Hows the new ride?
> *


its koo, just being a koo lil daily driver. tryna get this setup going, but i keep wanting more inches :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

happy thanksgiving to all my homies/frends be safe ,see you at the shows from me and my dad. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Nov 26 2009, 09:16 PM~15794575
> *happy thanksgiving to all my homies/frends be safe ,see you at the shows from me and my dad. :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hope you had a good one! Tell your pops I said que vo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 26 2009, 12:44 PM~15789694
> *its koo, just being a koo lil daily driver. tryna get this setup going, but i keep wanting more inches :0
> *


Any new pics? you got a thread on it?


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:werd: up homies :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 26 2009, 10:54 PM~15794920
> *Any new pics? you got a thread on it?
> *


naw, none at the moment. ill have em up once its lifted


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

what shows you guys trying to hit for 2010?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Sup d.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2009, 08:55 PM~15942929
> *what shows you guys trying to hit for 2010?
> *


lets hit up the most we can :biggrin: u know we cnt miss those lowrider mag shows


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 10 2009, 09:07 PM~15943076
> *Sup d.
> *


whats up bro! how you been??


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2009, 09:42 PM~15943590
> *lets hit up the most we can  :biggrin:  u know we cnt miss those lowrider mag shows
> *


i was looking at vallejo, san diego, portland, denver, arizona and the texas show. i dont know about hitting them all :biggrin: but i definately wat to hit atleast 1 if not 2 out of state


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2009, 09:59 PM~15943840
> *i was looking at vallejo, san diego, portland, denver, arizona and the texas show. i dont know about hitting them all :biggrin:  but i definately wat to hit atleast 1 if not 2 out of state
> *


deeeaamm homie u want to hit quite a few then!!! that would be coo to hit all of those! definitly vallejo,san berdo and san diego! those look like theyre going to be some good ones


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2009, 10:05 PM~15943933
> *deeeaamm homie u want to hit quite a few then!!! that would be coo to hit all of those! definitly vallejo,san berdo and san diego! those look like theyre going to be some good ones
> *


i cant do san bernadino this year


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2009, 10:08 PM~15943967
> *i cant do san bernadino this year
> *


Deeaam why is that? They'll be plenty of other good shows we could hit homie!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2009, 10:59 PM~15943840
> *i was looking at vallejo, san diego, portland, denver, arizona and the texas show. i dont know about hitting them all :biggrin:  but i definately wat to hit atleast 1 if not 2 out of state
> *


LMK if you come down dom.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2009, 10:27 PM~15944212
> *Deeaam why is that? They'll be plenty of other good shows we could hit homie!
> *


graduation . but ill be at SD for sure, shit maybe even with two cars :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 10:28 PM~15944228
> *LMK if you come down dom.
> *


will do! show me what texas has got to offer, since we all know cali is better :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2009, 11:31 PM~15944259
> *will do! show me what texas has got to offer, since we all know cali is better :0  :0
> *


dem fightin words. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2009, 10:30 PM~15944249
> *graduation . but ill be at SD for sure, shit maybe even with two cars :0
> *


Ora!!! Watch out 2 cars!! Deeeaamm


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2009, 08:57 PM~15943816
> *whats up bro! how you been??
> *


I'm aight. Im about to redo all my chrome real soon. Gotta get ready for the Vallejo show!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 10:35 PM~15944321
> *dem fightin words. LOL :biggrin:
> *


haha you know im just joking. Ive actually never been out there. hows the cutty?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2009, 10:37 PM~15944336
> *Ora!!! Watch out 2 cars!! Deeeaamm
> *


   i dont know yet. im only going to take it if i can get the full chrome undercarriage done. and im going to drive it out there. you knw how this Nor Cal ELITE do!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 10 2009, 10:37 PM~15944337
> *I'm aight. Im about to redo all my chrome real soon. Gotta get ready for the Vallejo show!
> *


thats wassup! ill definately be there! hopefully with both cars, and shit you never know, maybe even the bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2009, 09:41 PM~15944369
> *thats wassup! ill definately be there! hopefully with both cars, and shit you never know, maybe even the bike
> *


Thats dope. You gonna be swangin' the caddy? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2009, 11:38 PM~15944343
> *haha you know im just joking. Ive actually never been out there. hows the cutty?
> *


getting torn apart. LOL putting the euro on.
















:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 10 2009, 10:49 PM~15944462
> *Thats dope. You gonna be swangin' the caddy? :biggrin:
> *


ohh you know thats a must. im always doing that! but my monte will be my new swanger


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 10:50 PM~15944476
> *getting torn apart. LOL putting the euro on.
> 
> 
> ...


there you go. nice! what do you plan on doing to it?


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

g"d up whats happening keepping nor cal on top of the game :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2009, 10:05 PM~15943933
> *deeeaamm homie u want to hit quite a few then!!! that would be coo to hit all of those! definitly vallejo,san berdo and san diego! those look like theyre going to be some good ones
> *


hey when is the show in vallejo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2009, 11:56 PM~15944549
> *there you go. nice! what do you plan on doing to it?
> *


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

the vallejo show was in may but now it is in august for now :dunno: :rant:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Dec 14 2009, 03:39 PM~15979538
> *the vallejo show was in may but now it is in august for now :dunno:  :rant:
> *


sounds good probley make it


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2009, 10:39 PM~15944359
> *    i dont know yet. im only going to take it if i can get the full chrome undercarriage done. and im going to drive it out there. you knw how this Nor Cal ELITE do!
> *


:biggrin: u know it homie :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 14 2009, 02:28 PM~15978915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lil by lil is gonna turn out good!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 21 2009, 09:01 AM~16045642
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

happy hol;days to all


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry christmas


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

comming soon......................*"The Harley"* bike .......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Dec 26 2009, 10:33 PM~16098353
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> comming soon......................"The Harley" bike .......
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0    :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

happy holiday"s


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

happy holidays


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

HEY WAZZ UP HOIMES!!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR'S HOMIES FROM LOWRIDER CONNECTION BIKE CLUB FLORIDA!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Dec 26 2009, 10:33 PM~16098353
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> comming soon......................"The Harley" bike .......
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 6 2010, 01:37 AM~16200141
> *
> 
> 
> ...





 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 22 2010, 11:03 PM~16382452
> *  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna seeee moreee :x: :x: :x:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave: what up homies :biggrin: hopefully everyone is doing good!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

whats up homies


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 26 2010, 07:13 PM~16421483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Poison azteca de oro rep ELITE san benardino 09 we be back.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 26 2010, 07:13 PM~16421483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


q vole homies  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Q vole noah see u at mannys soon


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Feb 4 2010, 08:22 PM~16515897
> *Q vole noah see u at mannys soon
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 31 2009, 11:58 PM~14944299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can I find 4 wheels like that???


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 6 2010, 01:51 AM~16529410
> *where can I find 4 wheels like that???
> *


they are chrome plated tricycle wheels


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2010, 01:57 AM~16529458
> *they are chrome plated tricycle wheels
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: thanks...
if anyone ha 4 at hand and wants to trade for hydraulics lmk..


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Feb 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16515897
> *Q vole noah see u at mannys soon
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 6 2010, 08:50 AM~16530456
> *:wow:  :cheesy: thanks...
> if anyone ha 4 at hand and wants to trade for hydraulics lmk..
> *


so, if i got you 4 of them, you would trade a setup? :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2010, 01:19 PM~16531919
> *so, if i got you 4 of them, you would trade a setup? :cheesy:
> *



shoot me a pm....

Im building something trippy out of these...so yes I would...and if they are crome, I'll give you 2 setups...hehehehehehe


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2010, 01:19 PM~16531919
> *so, if i got you 4 of them, you would trade a setup? :cheesy:
> *



bike setup right??? :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 6 2010, 07:34 PM~16534403
> *bike setup right??? :wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT !!! uffin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 4 2010, 11:01 AM~16795264
> *TTT !!! uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

hno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 15 2010, 08:37 AM~16894594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Out to san Diego


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Mar 4 2010, 11:09 AM~16795335
> *:wave:
> *


What's up homie!! Ready for san diego?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 15 2010, 08:37 AM~16894594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ora!! Picture came out ch!ngon mikey!! Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 15 2010, 09:13 PM~16901761
> *Out to san Diego
> *


:biggrin: ya saves !!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

San Diego poison 1st semi. Azteca de ORO best of show bike best paint. see u vatos in vegas hno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 21 2010, 11:29 PM~16957164
> *San Diego poison 1st semi. Azteca de ORO best of show bike best paint. see u vatos in vegas hno:
> *


congrats homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 21 2010, 08:29 PM~16957164
> *San Diego poison 1st semi. Azteca de ORO best of show bike best paint. see u vatos in vegas hno:
> *



Congrats homies!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 21 2010, 10:29 PM~16957164
> *San Diego poison 1st semi. Azteca de ORO best of show bike best paint. see u vatos in vegas hno:
> *


CONGRATS MAN FOR BOTH OF YOU


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 21 2010, 08:29 PM~16957164
> *San Diego poison 1st semi. Azteca de ORO best of show bike best paint. see u vatos in vegas hno:
> *


Congrats guys!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 22 2010, 01:56 PM~16963411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic d


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 21 2010, 09:29 PM~16957164
> *San Diego poison 1st semi. Azteca de ORO best of show bike best paint. see u vatos in vegas hno:
> *


  koo I wanna check out your bike haven't had the chance to see it.. congratz :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 22 2010, 03:31 PM~16963771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love those ELITE paintjob


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 22 2010, 02:32 PM~16963773
> * koo I wanna check out your bike haven't had the chance to see it.. congratz  :biggrin:
> *


Next stop fresno lg show in may. And las vegas super show. hno:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 25 2010, 07:53 PM~17003584
> *Next stop fresno lg show in may. And las vegas super show. hno:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

man cant wait to bust out hard in 2010 with flashes revenge tihs bike is no joke and yes its full custom to :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Apr 2 2010, 05:27 PM~17079598
> *man cant wait to bust out hard in 2010 with flashes revenge tihs bike is no joke and yes its full custom to :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Apr 2 2010, 06:27 PM~17079598
> *man cant wait to bust out hard in 2010 with flashes revenge tihs bike is no joke and yes its full custom to :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Aug 29 2009, 01:34 PM~14920435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow how this bike has changed. :cheesy:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

qvo soy lil snapper....
damn you vatos got sum clean rides....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

hey whats up team flashes revange is on its way hope to get it in may. iam also 

doing a secret bike build 4 my son,oh and also i have all but some pixs of are 

bikes on a 2010 calender iam bust out. thos will be ready at are (Y.E.S.) YOUR 

april 10th show IN HAYWARD ca :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

waxed up the bike a polished up the chrome and came out pretty clean  i think im in the mood to hit a few shows with it  gonna do a few things to it and it will be out for 2010


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 3 2010, 12:22 PM~17085397
> *wow how this bike has changed. :cheesy:
> *


damn i didnt even notice that was the same bike


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

i like :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73 Lincoln_@Apr 10 2010, 11:53 PM~17157332
> *i like :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie it looks even better in the sun


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

flash will be ready for woodland and on to vages but my sons bike will be ready 4 lowrider magizen denver show :biggrin: caint wait


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Apr 14 2010, 04:41 PM~17193765
> *flash will be ready for woodland and on to vages but my sons bike will be ready 4 lowrider magizen denver show  :biggrin:  caint wait
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Apr 14 2010, 04:41 PM~17193765
> *flash will be ready for woodland and on to vages but my sons bike will be ready 4 lowrider magizen denver show  :biggrin:  caint wait
> *


Is flash going to vegas with a new look :wow: :wow: :wow: and no more 3rd place.


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

YUP A BAD ASS NEW LOOK AND A 1ST PLACE TROPHY WITH MY NAME ON IT TO


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

if you get first in woodland then maybe you well place in vegas good luck :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 26 2010, 07:13 PM~16421483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 3 2010, 11:22 AM~17085397
> *wow how this bike has changed. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: When it was blue it was Greg Sr.'s now he redid it for his son Lil Greg. :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 21 2010, 01:37 AM~17256306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dis bike is 1 of my favorites...
i remember i saw it in an article of lrm
bacc wen it was orange n it had the homiez airbrush...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 10 2010, 08:02 PM~17155317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 21 2010, 01:37 AM~17256306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

bikes are looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2010, 03:26 AM~17256424
> *dis bike is 1 of my favorites...
> i remember i saw it in an article of lrm
> bacc wen it was orange n it had the homiez airbrush...
> *


Different bike bro. That was my old bike ur talking about. I sold it back in '05 to David Arquette, the actor, but he didnt want any of the custom parts so we used them on my lil cousins "Mayan Gold" bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

This is my old "For the Homies" bike.









Same parts, different bike.


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

okey here is the line up 4 are may22 show in hayward, performeing live G.O.D,

3kalieKingz, Big Ru and band. come see book wrighter Dale Burdick as he

presents his book called *Knives, Guns AND Crosses* this is his real life 

story about him. also i have are new 2011 ELITE Bicycle calenders that will be at 

the show on sale


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 23 2010, 06:32 PM~17283957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wow i always thought that was the same bike too


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

how did mayan gold bike do in san diego car show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

dont for get may 22 is my big show IN hayward @ Big K-Mart this are my boys that will be performing














































hope to see u there get at me for any other info [email protected] 510-706-9614 :biggrin:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP FELLAS !


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

whats up brother


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

may 22 is almost here hope we get a big turn out this show is for are youth program to help them build bikes,car models,and art displays-this means alot when you show ur support thank u from are (Y.E.S.) TOUR family GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 6 2010, 06:39 PM~17413119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice little bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:werd: up homies :thumbsup:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

so then tony didnt build that wolverine bike


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS (Aug 31, 2009)

no tony bought that bike and the 12in


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 6 2010, 07:39 PM~17413119
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 26 2010, 09:07 PM~17617499
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 27 2010, 01:34 PM~17623280
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 27 2010, 01:34 PM~17623280
> *
> *


 TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

hno:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT puro ELITE


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

a 3-weeler and the mix :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

what ever happened to the bike with the "cadistrophic" paint job


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Any elite bikes gunna be at the chain show in san jo....


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin: my old bike cant wiat for the new one flashes revenge


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Jul 21 2010, 06:16 PM~18105731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me to


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:werd: up homiez whats been going on :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TMFT REP in VEGAS out of california


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 9 2010, 11:41 AM~18772533
> * TMFT  REP in VEGAS out of california
> *


show a pic of ur bike


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

las vegas super show 1st place radical ,3rd best of show ,and best plating.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT !!! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:werd: up homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 15 2010, 07:48 PM~18822753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to be honest I think you should have got the bike of the year your bike is sick bro the only thing you need is the display and you got it


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 24 2010, 12:10 AM~19150127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 10 2010, 04:56 PM~19036192
> *to be honest I think you should have got the bike of the year your bike is sick bro the only thing you need is the display and you got it
> *


TRUE.!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

that bike fender is off the hook i like that paint job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

happy turkey day to all my elite homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT to de alba familia!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 24 2010, 12:10 AM~19150127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

have a happy x-mas to all :wave: :angel:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

happy new years to all :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT in 2011 happy new years family


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

2011 will be a good yaer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT !!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 30 2009, 08:59 PM~14930815
> *Here you go Bro!!! Enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


In my view still one of the best lookin'trikes ever. I'm in the process of creating a miniature hopping tricycle modeled after the Latin Active trike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Got these leftover from last year. Bike size plaques PM an offer:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 16 2011, 12:46 PM~19884614
> *Got these leftover from last year.  Bike size plaques PM an offer:
> 
> 
> ...


dimensions?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 17 2011, 12:49 AM~19885559
> *dimensions?
> *


I'll have to measure them tonight, they're regular bike sized plaques.


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 16 2011, 09:26 AM~19883596
> *In my view still one of the best lookin'trikes ever. I'm in the process of creating a miniature hopping tricycle modeled after the Latin Active trike.
> *


spoke with Mario jr. the other day... he told me they sold this trike for only $200 :0 then the guy who bought it thrashed it :angry: sad to say this thing is history :angel:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinncity_@Feb 16 2011, 09:58 PM~19889308
> *spoke with Mario jr. the other day... he told me they sold this trike for only $200 :0 then the guy who bought it thrashed it :angry:  sad to say this thing is history :angel:
> *


DAMN!! What a shame! I've seen pics of it painted candy blue so that one is trashed? I would love to have that bike on display over here. It was also featured in 2 min video short for MTV back in the '90's with music by Cypress Hill. I taped it but never found it...


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 16 2011, 10:46 PM~19884614
> *Got these leftover from last year.  Bike size plaques PM an offer:
> 
> 
> ...


Still got these they measure 7.5" x 5"

PM an offer


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

My Protoype of a RC mintaure lowrider tricycle. I modeled it after Elite's Latin Active II. Although this model is small it can roll back and forth, steer L/R it has a MP3 player with seperate amplifier and hops th front hittin' the back. I will post a video soon.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 20 2011, 11:32 AM~19916410
> *My Protoype of a RC mintaure lowrider tricycle. I modeled it after Elite's Latin Active II. Although this model is small it can roll back and forth, steer L/R it has a MP3 player with seperate amplifier and hops th front hittin' the back. I will post a video soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 20 2011, 11:32 AM~19916410
> *My Protoype of a RC mintaure lowrider tricycle. I modeled it after Elite's Latin Active II. Although this model is small it can roll back and forth, steer L/R it has a MP3 player with seperate amplifier and hops th front hittin' the back. I will post a video soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 20 2011, 12:32 PM~19916410
> *My Protoype of a RC mintaure lowrider tricycle. I modeled it after Elite's Latin Active II. Although this model is small it can roll back and forth, steer L/R it has a MP3 player with seperate amplifier and hops th front hittin' the back. I will post a video soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 20 2011, 11:32 AM~19916410
> *My Protoype of a RC mintaure lowrider tricycle. I modeled it after Elite's Latin Active II. Although this model is small it can roll back and forth, steer L/R it has a MP3 player with seperate amplifier and hops th front hittin' the back. I will post a video soon.
> 
> 
> ...


good god jevries you have got to be kidding me rite now! is there anything you cant make? i got to see this video please! give this man a standing ovation for reals!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx homies! I appreciate your comments!

Here's a short video of the Tricycle in action. It's still far from being finished but you get the idea.

You can watch this clip in 1080 HD quality if you like. Enjoy!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 20 2011, 12:32 PM~19916410
> *My Protoype of a RC mintaure lowrider tricycle. I modeled it after Elite's Latin Active II. Although this model is small it can roll back and forth, steer L/R it has a MP3 player with seperate amplifier and hops th front hittin' the back. I will post a video soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :0 :worship:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 24 2011, 12:27 PM~19950510
> *Thanx homies! I appreciate your comments!
> 
> Here's a short video of the Tricycle in action. It's still far from being finished but you get the idea.
> ...


Nice :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 24 2011, 02:27 PM~19950510
> *Thanx homies! I appreciate your comments!
> 
> Here's a short video of the Tricycle in action. It's still far from being finished but you get the idea.
> ...


thats dope man, got me wondering how you made it hop????


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 24 2011, 11:27 AM~19950510
> *Thanx homies! I appreciate your comments!
> 
> Here's a short video of the Tricycle in action. It's still far from being finished but you get the idea.
> ...


this has got to be the greatest thing ever made!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19953481
> *this has got to be the greatest thing ever made!
> *


*x2/3/4/an 5 its deffinatly got me speachless * :thumbsup:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:tears: awsome


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 24 2011, 06:50 PM~19953993
> *x2/3/4/an 5 its deffinatly got me speachless  :thumbsup:
> *


bad ass huh! i told you!

i think this build should have its own topic in the bike section!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it!!

Can't wait to finish the bike!


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

thats sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

wait till greg sees this :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 25 2011, 06:02 PM~19961443
> *wait till greg sees this :wow:
> *


Just let Greg know how much I appreciated their work especially on this trike. I watched that MTV clip over, over and over again and goal was to create one similar to Latin Active II but parts were hardly avialable in Europe back than and importing them super expensive. I will post pics of the lowrider bike I did back in the days soon. I still have that bike but it's in bad condition.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 25 2011, 11:26 PM~19964251
> *Just let Greg know how much I appreciated their work especially on this trike. I watched that MTV clip over, over and over again and goal was to create one similar to Latin Active II but parts were hardly avialable in Europe back than and importing them super expensive. I will post pics of the lowrider bike I did back in the days soon. I still have that bike but it's in bad condition.
> *


i run into him once in a while. i'm hoping his nephew albert jr will come across this and let him know. i have a few pics of the trike if you need some more reference pics. actually, someone posted them up. guess they got them from one of my other posts and put them in this topic. 

just look in the beginning of this topic and you should find a few pics of the trike.keep up the good work. 

mike- elite bike club '95-2002


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 20 2011, 12:32 PM~19916410
> *My Protoype of a RC mintaure lowrider tricycle. I modeled it after Elite's Latin Active II. Although this model is small it can roll back and forth, steer L/R it has a MP3 player with seperate amplifier and hops th front hittin' the back. I will post a video soon.
> 
> 
> ...


That is fuckin sick bro! I cant believe I'm barely coming across this! My uncle Greg is gonna trip out on that. Still brings a tear to my eye when I think about what happened to that bike, I remember riding in the back seat of it through the Pomona Xmas Parade when I was a lil kid. Always wanted to rebuild one like it but never got around to it. But that model is SICK! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

TTT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

TTT


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

My old bike club days







:biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT!!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yall HaveA Chapter In West Texas?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> That is fuckin sick bro! I cant believe I'm barely coming across this! My uncle Greg is gonna trip out on that. Still brings a tear to my eye when I think about what happened to that bike, I remember riding in the back seat of it through the Pomona Xmas Parade when I was a lil kid. Always wanted to rebuild one like it but never got around to it. But that model is SICK! :biggrin:


 I remember that trike it was sick what happend to it


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT. 2012


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

2012 is going to be a good year....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

azteca de oro said:


> 2012 is going to be a good year....


Real good year homie! A echarle ganas!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

EVILRIDER said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

ELITE BICYCLES WILL BE AT. LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER SEP 2 2012.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

azteca de oro said:


> ELITE BICYCLES WILL BE AT. LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER SEP 2 2012.


FIRME!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM BIKES!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

azteca de oro said:


> ELITE BICYCLES WILL BE AT. LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER SEP 2 2012.


see you guys out there!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:wave:TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


One of the baddest street bikes ever built...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> One of the baddest street bikes ever built...


Thanks dogg!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


my fav street bike! inspired me to keep my sons bike in street. whats up dom when you pulling it back out


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> my fav street bike! inspired me to keep my sons bike in street. whats up dom when you pulling it back out


Is having just one body modification is still street


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

No a mod puts it in mild...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

that tank is removable


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> No a mod puts it in mild...


Then bro wats the thing he has in front


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Then bro wats the thing he has in front


its a plate that he can screw on whit a bolt its not welded are bondo he can take it off and put it on. that bike is a street


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> my fav street bike! inspired me to keep my sons bike in street. whats up dom when you pulling it back out


Whats crackin dogg? And thanks!!. Idk I want to do some new things to it before I bring it back out, but something in me wants me to clean it up and take it to the Socios show. Just gotta see if I can get the day off


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> its a plate that he can screw on whit a bolt its not welded are bondo he can take it off and put it on. that bike is a street


And the intentions of it were well appreciated. Everybody thinks im Mild lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> And the intentions of it were well appreciated. Everybody thinks im Mild lol


lol yup


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Whats crackin dogg? And thanks!!. Idk I want to do some new things to it before I bring it back out, but something in me wants me to clean it up and take it to the Socios show. Just gotta see if I can get the day off


thats cool. its still a jaw dropper! whats up with the caddy


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


NICE!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> thats cool. its still a jaw dropper! whats up with the caddy


Its sitting in the garage with the undercarriage out. Doing some molding on the reinforcements and juicing that bitch finally. But im not planning on being done with her or even taking her out until September in LA. But im tryna get a house out here in Sac so if I do, I can bring her out here and I can work on her way more often


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

POISON 831 said:


>


TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

*EliTE*


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 467234


:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Q-VOLE ELITE.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Elite64 said:


>


not to throw the topic off but i just noticed the first ever bomb of the year in the background. :wow:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT BE OUT SOON


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

azteca de oro said:


> TTT BE OUT SOON


:wave:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

azteca de oro said:


> TTT BE OUT SOON


Wen


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> TTT BE OUT SOON


Can't wait to see it out


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
*_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

FLASH II here cant wait to bust out hard this year made a whole change on the bike and was inspired to by my best friend in the world Albert my president of our club . this bike is going to blow your mind i literly change every thing 

on it .iam not posting any picks at this time till woodland when i bust out hard .its been an emotional :tears: roller coster for me and iam glad i got homies like you that keeps me lowrideing around the states. This is the BIG YEAR for me 

and i want it bad .the old flash was beat it was time for some thing new ,some thing out of this world with FLASH II ariveing this year was not enough to make me happy i do have a secret bike build but will not say what it is its out 

of this world on how it was made. i dont no when you will see it or here about it again but will be done some time in 2020 and a hint (FALSHES REVENGE) in the mean while FLASH II will be ready and to hit harder then ever i cant 

wait ive been doing this since 1996 even enterd in sac supper show at the time. i just know its been a long wait for me but iam ready this time to compete hard and ready for vages all i got to say on that is bring it on vages cuz 3rd 

is not happening for me i want to do better then that and i will just wait........ FLASH II out :drama:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

FLASH II here cant wait to bust out hard this year made a whole change on the bike and was inspired to by my best friend in the world Albert my president of our club . this bike is going to blow your mind i literly change every thing 

on it .iam not posting any picks at this time till woodland when i bust out hard .its been an emotional :tears: roller coster for me and iam glad i got homies like you that keeps me lowrideing around the states. This is the BIG YEAR for me 

and i want it bad .the old flash was beat it was time for some thing new ,some thing out of this world with FLASH II ariveing this year was not enough to make me happy i do have a secret bike build but will not say what it is its out 

of this world on how it was made. i dont no when you will see it or here about it again but will be done some time in 2020 and a hint (FALSHES REVENGE) in the mean while FLASH II will be ready and to hit harder then ever i cant 

wait ive been doing this since 1996 even enterd in sac supper show at the time. i just know its been a long wait for me but iam ready this time to compete hard and ready for vages all i got to say on that is bring it on vages cuz 3rd 

is not happening for me i want to do better then that and i will just wait........ FLASH II out :drama:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sup bro glad to see your back on line doing it


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ELITE(FLASH) said:


> FLASH II here cant wait to bust out hard this year made a whole change on the bike and was inspired to by my best friend in the world Albert my president of our club . this bike is going to blow your mind i literly change every thing
> 
> on it .iam not posting any picks at this time till woodland when i bust out hard .its been an emotional :tears: roller coster for me and iam glad i got homies like you that keeps me lowrideing around the states. This is the BIG YEAR for me
> 
> ...


anxiety is starting to create!!! cant wait to see flash2!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ridinlow408 (Aug 10, 2012)

you got some sick ass BIKES!:thumbsup: ELITE DOING IT BIG!


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

does anyone know where i can get hydros for a bike at?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

ridinlow408 said:


> you got some sick ass BIKES!:thumbsup: ELITE DOING IT BIG!


 TTT.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

los angeles 2012.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_


















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I got this former Elite bike in a trade and wanted to post its pic here.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> I got this former Elite bike in a trade and wanted to post its pic here.


DAMB STILL LOOKS GOOD.."ABSTRACT PERFECTION"


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> DAMB STILL LOOKS GOOD.."ABSTRACT PERFECTION"


Its missing the seat , needs gold either replated or polished and has a few chips in the paint but overall its in good condition for a 20+ yr old bike.


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

How much?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> I got this former Elite bike in a trade and wanted to post its pic here.


That was the 1st elite nor cal bike from san jose he said years ago he spent a shit load of money to get that bike painted to match the car still looks good just needs a good clean up


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> That was the 1st elite nor cal bike from san jose he said years ago he spent a shit load of money to get that bike painted to match the car still looks good just needs a good clean up


I believe it cost a shitload to paint because it quality work, the paint to be 20+ years old has held up very well and only has a few chips by the sissybar and 1 by the mural on back.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> I believe it cost a shitload to paint because it quality work, the paint to be 20+ years old has held up very well and only has a few chips by the sissybar and 1 by the mural on back.



Glad to see some og bikes still holding togther after yrs been passing, you should just redip the parts and leave it alone and find a chrome seat for it , are the guys from elite going to get mad i once the elite logo on the rear fender


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> Glad to see some og bikes still holding togther after yrs been passing, you should just redip the parts and leave it alone and find a chrome seat for it , are the guys from elite going to get mad i once the elite logo on the rear fender


Plan is first to try polishing the parts and if that doesnt work redip them, repaint the bike in areas it has chips, put a hotstuff seat on it and put all the lights and stuff back on it that where originally there. I havent decided wat to do about the mural yet but had thought to just coverup the Elite logo so noone will get pissed off. BTW, Guy I got bike from won BOTY back in 95 and still has that bike in mint condition.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> Glad to see some og bikes still holding togther after yrs been passing, you should just redip the parts and leave it alone and find a chrome seat for it , are the guys from elite going to get mad i once the elite logo on the rear fender


I really dont think they would care, everyone knows its a classic ELITE bike, I think they would get pissed if he was showing it and it said ELITE when hes not it thier club... Like I said Justin just restore it back to original condition and just show like that.. people would get a kick out of seeing a classic lowrider bike... I know this bike is one of my all time favorites


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> I got this former Elite bike in a trade and wanted to post its pic here.


Looks good


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> I got this former Elite bike in a trade and wanted to post its pic here.



Nice score bro... I have Spawns original gold plated twisted seat if your interested lmk.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> I got this former Elite bike in a trade and wanted to post its pic here.


Wow! Still looks good. Did you get it from Mike?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Elite64 said:


> Wow! Still looks good. Did you get it from Mike?


I got it in a trade from a guy named Alfonso Dominguez who won BOTY back in 95 with Twisted Obsession. He got it in a trade for a tattoo from a guy that won it on ebay. I may end up trading it soon if get any interesting offers.


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

when is poison gonna be out agin


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 547462
> View attachment 547462


What's up Robert, its was nice to meet you yesterday bro. Your bike is off the hook bro.. congrats on the awards yesterday bro. Very well deseeved.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Newest addition to the club.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Another one coming soon


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Elite64 said:


> Newest addition to the club.


THIS PIXIE IS BAD ASS.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Elite64 said:


> Newest addition to the club.


From what I heard this "Lil El Rey" is that right?



Elite64 said:


> Another one coming soon


I like this one looks real nice.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Another one coming soon


My sons Bike


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> My sons Bike


Really nice paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> Newest addition to the club.


This is hella nice.correct me if I'm wrong,but was this built back in the mid 90's?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

NOT AN ELITE BIKE BUT PAINTED BY ALBERT DEALBA FROM MARIOS AUTO WORKS ABOUT 15 YRS AGO..


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dammmmmmmm das a fuckn sick limo


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Dammmmmmmm das a fuckn sick limo












Heres the finished product.


----------



## mixedmex2001 (Apr 23, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I really dont think they would care, everyone knows its a classic ELITE bike, I think they would get pissed if he was showing it and it said ELITE when hes not it thier club... Like I said Justin just restore it back to original condition and just show like that.. people would get a kick out of seeing a classic lowrider bike... I know this bike is one of my all time favorites


After seeing Justins post on trading it I have searched for other threads on it, damn its crazy, I didnt even know it that it had so many followers, lol!!! I built it with my heart and believe it shows..... I would love to see it in the show circuit again restored, crazy Alfonso had it for a while, he was some of my serious comp, lol!!! Guess he had to take the bike out one way or the other, lol!!!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Elite64 said:


> Heres the finished product.


That's a sick bike!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

djgooch said:


> Here you go Bro!!! Enjoy



This is how the trike looks today. I bought it from some guy in Rialto where it was stored in a tool shed for the past 12 years. I'd really like to restore it but i'm sure all the original parts are gone.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Just talked to Greg and the De Alba family. Super nice people. They were stunned to see that the trike is in great condition and I told them that if I do decide to sell it, it will only be to them.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

joe? ^^


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

modeljunky said:


> Just talked to Greg and the De Alba family. Super nice people. They were stunned to see that the trike is in great condition and I told them that if I do decide to sell it, it will only be to them.


sell it to me....when i get the $


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Elite64 said:


>


Really Nice Pic..:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Elite64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

uffin:TTT ElitE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

azteca de oro said:


> :thumbsup:


Nice Talkin' with you at the show... Bike looks good...:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

2013 trike of the year .


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

2013 trike of the year .:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 814313


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

poison rep ElitE at Sam torres Los Angeles super show 2014


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------

